
Covid-19 is spurring science to accelerate - elorant
https://www.economist.com/by-invitation/2020/06/05/jennifer-doudna-on-how-covid-19-is-spurring-science-to-accelerate
======
dekhn
I can't read the article (paywall). But what I've seen so far is mainly the
rate of irreproducible crap has gone up, and the reproducible stuff hasn't
been published yet.

